# Correlation between wrist size and muscle potential?



## the_general64 (Feb 12, 2006)

Does your wrist size have anything to do with how big you can possible get. I have been lifting on a off for about 2 years. I have definitely become stronger but having really gained that much weight. Does that fact that i have small wrists tell me that i , genetically , can't get big?


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 12, 2006)

It works with dogs and paw size  If you have weak wrists then it will limit your ability to lift heavy unless you can work around it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2006)

No, it doesn't mean you can't get big. My wrists are fairly skinny but I have gained mass/strength and continue to. I don't think wrist size has much to do with wrist strength; it is skeletal structure. I don't know how much skeletal structure has to do with your genetic's anabolic potential. I am not an expert an either of those though. I think people may confuse wrist strength with grip/forearm strength(maybe). You say you haven't gained much mass. You also say you have been training "on and off". Have you tried a consistant training regimen(a good one at that) and diet? I think you if dedicate yourself you will be able to gain the mass you want over a period of time.


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

If you  have 6.5 inch wrists then dont compair your arm with a guy who has a 7.5-8 inch wrist....dosent mean you cand get big, it just means you have a smaller bone structure


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the length of your muscle bellies and other genetic factors have more to do with it than wrist size, but it might mean something.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Sergio "The Myth"  Oliva had small wrists and I think he did OK.
The advantage to having a smalll wrist is that it gives you the illusion of making your muscles look bigger....no?


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sergio "The Myth"  Oliva had small wrists and I think he did OK.
> The advantage to having a smalll wrist is that it gives you the illusion of making your muscles look bigger....no?


 7 5/8 so not really small....now Serge Nubert had small wrists and huge arms, the story was that his upper arm was 3x bigger than his wrists..


----------

